# Phillips Birmingham light weight touring bike with Lion head plate; Matches my Lionmouth door knocker mate.



## M. G. McMillan (Mar 2, 2020)

Looking for input on the date seems early 60’s maybe ’63 ? Underside of crank stamped serial number is : 1301450.  Goldie has seen better days, 35 years ago rode well until my younger sib got trashed & as did my bike.

Resisting repainting as the dents and scratches narrative holds weight.
Huret Allvit derailleur might be damaged & need realignment.
Original 40/32 Dunlop 26 x 1 ¼ rims need some work to unkink.
Front quick release butterflies have gone AWOL. Anyone ? Anyone? Beuller ?
Mulling over replacement tires considering the puncture resistant Schwalbe Marathon Plus 26 x 1.35 inch is necessary for the crumbling, badly paved, unswept downtown streets of Winnipeg. “Go Jets ! Go!”

Also considering replacing the lost fenders with a pair of Velo Orange snakeskins also the Berthoud 40mm fenders are pretty sweet, but maybe snug with a 1.35 tire. Anyone with a couple of 40-50mm vintage fenders for sale in the Midwest please do shoot me a note, eh?

Thanks in advance for any sane, sage insights that you may want to share. Cheers !


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 2, 2020)

Schwinn started using that rear derailleur in the second half of 1961 when they gave the Continental a mid year update with all Huret components and a new decal package. Then that particular style Huret rear derailleur was used thru the 63 model year on all their lightweights. 1964 brought a cosmetic change to the cage with the Hershey Kiss replacing the arrow.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 3, 2020)

except for the fork crown,  that frame looks much like my '57 Lenton.
Phillips was made in Birmingham until taken over by Raleigh in 1960.
I like that you keep the RD spring relaxed in storage - the spring will last a long time that way, because it's not under constant creep.
All my bikes are stored on small-small to do almost the same thing.

7 digits in the s/n denotes your bike was made by Raleigh after 1970.





						Raleigh Serial Numbers & Charts
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com
				




If it was made before 1963, it would have a lamp boss on the right front fork.


Consult the list below to help remember when these companies were still ‘original’ before being taken over by Raleigh:
Humber 1932
Triumph 1932
Rudge-Whitworth 1943
Three Spires 1954
BSA , New Hudson, Sunbeam 1957
Phillips 1960
Hercules 1960
Norman 1960
Sun 1960
Carlton 1960

Ebay remains a good source for plastic fenders, e.g. Bluemels.
Used these NOS RW Clippers on my Lenton rebuild.
  

the good 650A tires come from Grand Bois in Japan, and these are 32mm (1-1/4")





						グランボア　タイヤ  650A
					

国産のツーリング車に乗り続けるために作った650×32Aのランドナー用タイヤです。国内発送無料。This is the 650×32A tire made by GrandBois with Panaracer Japan.



					cyclesgrandbois.com
				




Pretty sure your tires are ISO 590 - 650A
the Schwalbe you mentioned are also that size.


----------



## juvela (Mar 3, 2020)

-----

Pedals are Apollo model.

The all-metal pulleys on the Freres Huret  Allvit rear mech are a dating aid.

Huret pulleys received plastic "tyres" a bit later.  There are black ones and red ones.

Front mech is Freres Huret model 600 Allvit.

In 1966 the model 700 Luxe with _two _travel adjustment screws launched but the 600 continued to be produced.

Cycle's original shift levers would have been something such as these Freres Huret model 2150 "Luxe" :
Catalogue page of 1966 -



			http://velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=70682&g2_serialNumber=3
		


---

Expect 26TPI steerer and shell.


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 3, 2020)

yes, if you need a 26 tpi headset, Yellow Jersey sells NOS.

Built my Lenton from a bare frame, and it made the most sense to build it better with whatever modern parts would work, while retaining the look of the original -
also used some higher grade and NOS vintage parts. 

My BB is Phil Wood cartridge 26 tpi, but of course, that needs a modern square tapered crank.
Phil sells separate cups to match BB shell threads - they also sell the dust covers separately - center is the cartridge parked in the shell; right is installed cups without dust covers


----------

